# Windows Server 2008 and R2 BSODs - HELP!!!



## chris6273 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi guys,

I posted last year about my server getting BSODs and i've recently had time to take a look at it. It is still doing the same thing but there are some weird issues occuring:

It works absolutely perfectly when it is in my office but when I take it back up into the attic (where the switch is) and plug it into that, it has BSODs (It always used to work when it was up there).

The BSOD:

Driver_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

Stop: 0x000000D1 (0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x00000000).


This is not a driver error as I have tried to install R2 in the place of 2008 which had the latest drivers installed (Complete format - still the same problem).

I have put a new PSU in it and that hasn't made the slightest bit of difference. 
I doubt the RAM is to blame as I have tested it in memtest.
I have tried to plug in both drives into different SATA ports on the Motherboard - hasn't made any difference.


I am totally lost!

Any ideas guys?

Cheers


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Maybe the power in the attic is not up to par or wired correctly?


----------



## chris6273 (Dec 9, 2009)

It always used to work in the same place as i've been trying it so I thought exactly what you said about a month ago and moved it onto a different circuit - didn't make any difference.

Any more suggestions?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I think it clearly states there is a driver issue in the BSOD message. Reinstalling the OS does nothing to install the correct drivers. Have you checked the hardware list in Control Panel > System to see if all of the drivers are loaded? What does the rest of the BSOD message say?


----------



## chris6273 (Dec 9, 2009)

Exactly what I put in my first post apart from the dumping memory.etc.

Any idea what driver it could be which is playing up? They all seem installed.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Did you look in control panel at all like I suggested?? Is this a server or a PC acting as a server with a server OS installed?


----------



## chris6273 (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, I have looked everywhere but it still reboots randomly in the attic.

When I bring it down to my office, it works as it should 

It is a PC acting as a server but doesn't have a monitor, mouse or keyboard attached - It has never had a problem configured this way before.


----------

